# National Haunters Convention May 4-6, 2012



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

ATTN: POTENTIAL SEMINAR SPEAKERS !

We're putting the finishing touches up on our Halloween University website
http://www.halloweenuniversity.com

If you have a seminar subject you wish to teach at the 
National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House and Hearse Convention, 

Please send an email (immediately) to:
[email protected] 
with the following information.

Your Name

Your Business Name (if applicable)

Your Website (if applicable)

Your Email Address

Your Bio (1 paragraph as to why you're qualified to teach the class)

Your Seminar Subject (1 sentence description)

Your Seminar Description (1 paragraph description as to what your class is about.)

Your Photo.

Cost Estimate for each student in materials (if applicable - NOTE: **THE CLASS INSTRUCTOR IS RESPONSIBLE FOR ACQUIRING MATERIALS FOR HIS/HER STUDENTS !!!***)

Photo's of the class (if applicable - NOTE: classes with photo's describing the subject matter traditionally have done about 50% better than those without photo's.)

Skill level for intended student:
BEGINNER - INTERMEDIATE - ADVANCED

Estimated duration of the class (minimum 50 minutes - no maximum time limit - NOTE: classes that are over 50 minutes, consider breaking up into 2 classes, a BEGINNER class and an INTERMEDIATE or ADVANCED class.)

All seminar speakers are financially compensated for their work.
(25% of the revenue generated for that class.
For example - if we charge $10 for a class per student, 
you get $2.50 in your pocket. Some classes have had 50 to 60 students, so it does add up.)


Thank you for your time.
Michael Bruner co-owner
National Haunters Convention
http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com


----------



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

*Discount hotel info !*

http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com/hotel.htm

DISCOUNT HOTEL INFO !

These incredible STUDIO rooms are starting at only $119 saving you hundreds of dollars off the normal prices.

1 Bedroom Full Studio Rooms only $119.00 and
1 Bedroom Full Suites with Living Rooms only $139.00 and

2 Bedroom Full Suites with joining Living Rooms only $179.00

Just mention “National Halloween Convention” as you group when booking a room.

The Homewood Suites Valley Forge

Homewood Suites Valley Forge
681 Shannondell Blvd
Audubon, PA 19403
610-539-7300 ext. 707
610-382-3980 (Direct)
www.homewoodsuitesvalleyforge.com

If you have any questions or concerns, our sales representative is:
Barbara L Ward, Sr. Sales Manager

NOTES:
Basketball court area and swimming pool open weather permitting!


----------



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

*ATTN: IF YOU SELL HAUNTED HOUSE or HORROR ITEMS*

ATTN: IF YOU SELL HAUNTED HOUSE or HORROR ITEMS
Our convention is currently accepting vendor sign-ups with prices starting at:
$295 for a 10x10 booth (including pipe, drape, table, chairs) And if you are familiar with the convention circuit - those prices are a STEAL !!
Here is our 2012 floorplan:
http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com/floorplan2012.pdf
Sign up here:
http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com/VendorSignUp.htm


----------



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

*http://www.cadaverscotillion.com/*

The Cadavers Cotillion
The 2012 Theme for our Costume Ball is:
DAY OF THE DEAD on CINCO DE MAYO !
http://www.cadaverscotillion.com/

The National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House and Hearse Convention is excited to announce a blockbuster partnership for this year for our Costume Ball!

Food, drinks, music, prizes, raffles and more!

The National Haunters Convention is proud to announce that this years Costume Ball will be hosted by DJ Dave Ghoul (http://DaveGhoul.com/), longtime DJ and event organizer from Philadelphia that specializes in Dark Alternative Dance Music.

A totally new experience, the Costume Ball this year will be located at Arnold’s Fun Center just across the parking lot from the Convention Center!

Arnold’s has over 144,000 square feet of action-packed indoor activities with our Costume Ball smack dab in the middle of it all. Please note- when we say 144,000 square feet - we're not kidding, this place is BEYOND HUGE !!

So picture an incredible costume ball in a huge building, mixed with Go-karts, rides, arcade games, laser tag, black light bowling, and even black light mini golf!!!

Most events will be open all night long for us.

Then, on top of it all, our Cinco de Mayo theme special,
delicious food with a Spanish flair this year!

• Hors d'oeuvres
• Cheese tray with crackers
• Vegetable Crudités
• Tortilla Chips w/salsa
• Dinner Buffet
• Tortilla Salad
• Cold Bean Salad
• Seasoned Beef
• Seasoned Chicken
• Hard and Soft Tortillas
• All your favorite Condiments for Tortillas
• Penne Alfredo
• Spanish Rice
• Vegetable Medley
• Fresh Fruit Tray
• Assorted Desserts
• Soft Drinks/Iced Tea

Also, there will be a CASH BAR open all night for us,
right on the show floor!!!

Total cost = $65 (That's $10 off of LAST YEARS PRICE !!)

http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com/buy_tickets.htm


----------



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

*2012 Haunt Tour announced*

The National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House and Hearse Convention announces it's 2012 - haunt tour and behind the scenes haunt tour.
https://www.facebook.com/events/160219140763684/

Sponsored by D.A.F.E.
Located at the incredible: Knoebel’s Amusement Park
in Elysburg, PA. (www.Knoebels.com)

The 2012 Haunt Tour is going to be an amazing blast! For our National Haunters Convention & Halloween Show guests along with our DAFE friends we are going to have an Amusement Park opened up JUST for our Haunt Tour!!!
(So who else is going to be in the park ? Nobody, just our little tour group.) 

That’s right, an exclusive Haunt Tour with multiple attractions in an Amusement Park opened JUST for us! Complete with dinner / concessions right inside the park. Access to never before seen backstage areas of two completed Haunted House Dark Rides.

Pennsylvania coal mine themed Haunted House Dark Ride - The Black Diamond

Classic Victorian Haunted House Dark Ride - Haunted Mansion

Numerous rides of each coupled with lights on behind the scene footage and secrets!

Don’t Miss you chance at this amazing tour.


----------



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

National Haunters Convention & Halloween Show Haunt Tour 2012 sponsored by D.A.F.E.
Located at the incredible:
Knoebel’s Amusement Park
in Elysburg, PA. (www.Knoebels.com)


The 2012 Haunt Tour is going to be an amazing blast! For our National Haunters Convention & Halloween Show guests along with our DAFE friends we are going to have an Amusement Park opened up just for our Haunt Tour!!!

That’s right, an exclusive Haunt Tour with multiple attractions in an Amusement Park opened just for us! Complete with dinner / concessions right inside the park. Never before seen footage of two completed Haunted House Dark Rides.

Haunted Coal Mine Haunted House Dark Ride - The Black Diamond
Classic Victorian Haunted House Dark Ride - Haunted Mansion

Numerous rides of each coupled with lights on behind the scene footage and secrets!

Don’t Miss you chance at this amazing tour.


May 3rd, 2012 - Thursday:

- 2:00pm *SHARP* : Bus departs from Homewood Suites Valley Forge Hotel to head to Knoebel’s Amusement Park in Elysburg, PA.

- 2:00pm to 4:00pm: Watch Movie on Bus
- 4:00pm : Arrive at Knoebel’s, disembark from Bus

- Mining Museum Display tribute to the anthracite coal mining industry.

- Shooting Gallery with light shooting rifles on Moonshine Mountain.

- Black Diamond Haunted Coal Mine Themed Dark Ride (New and 100% Completed Attraction - Famous Golden Nugget Rebuilt Ride from Wildwood, NJ)

- Black Diamond Lights on Tour (First Behind The Scenes Tour Ever of the Completed Black Diamond! - Small Groups as desired)

- Pizza Party Provided at the International Food Court [Pizza Party with Drinks and Snacks Provided]

- Ride(s) on the Haunted Mansion*
* Voted favorite Darkride of any type for 10 years straight!

- Lights on Tour of the Haunted Mansion

- Talk from Knoebel’s Park Executives about Haunted Mansion Stories and Insider Knowledge

- 8:15 pm : ** Sharp ** Bus Embarking and Heads back to Hotel
- 10:00 pm : Arrive back at Hotel


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

I am so looking dorward to this. I hope Some of us halloweenforum members can meet up.


----------



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

*A wedding at the con and you are invited !!*

A WEDDING AT THE NATIONAL HALLOWEEN, HORROR, HAUNTED HOUSE AND HEARSE CONVENTION AND YOU ARE INVITED !

Join us as Michael Bruner(Co Owner of The Convention) and Susan Marie Gay (Owner of The Things That Go Bump In the Night) exchange vows at the entrance to The Castle Facade.
Saturday morning May 5th at 10:00 am. NOTE: The ceremony will only be about 10 minutes long and end at 10:10 am. The convention floor will then open up and people can shop the vendors.

We invite everyone to come. Those in costume will be an extra joy to behold on this most heartfelt union of souls. 
( SO YES, PLEASE COME IN COSTUME! )

There will be a Halloween Tree to place ornaments (homemade ones a delight), well wishes and tokens for the couple. Help them to decorate their tree to remember this day and those that will share this very special event (Please include an address label so they know who to thank).

Custom horror styled wedding music created especially for this event will be provided by Robert J. Frankenberg.

Zombie Bride and Zombie Groom Stand-Ins 
(in case someone gets cold feet)  
courtesy of CreepyCollection.com 

We'd like to welcome Tracie Wise Russell to our NH4C staff as our official "Horror Wedding Cake Creator" (This is our second year in a row that people are getting married at our convention-odd but true. So it looks like we're starting a tradition of spooky horror weddings at the Convention.) Have you ever wanted to see the scariest cake of your nightmares made ? NOW IS YOUR CHANCE! Please email pics of the scariest wedding cake you can imagine to [email protected] ( SUBJ: NH4C's official Horror Wedding Cake Creator) and YOU can design my wedding cake !! Should Tracie make YOUR cake - I'll whip up some sort of awesome prize for you!

Be part of the scariest wedding of the year, only at:
http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com


----------



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

SECOND HOTEL ACCOMMODATIONS MADE AVAILABLE:

Due to selling out our current hotel:
We have made arrangements for discount reservations at a secondary hotel:
Homewood Suites by Hilton
12 East Swedesford Rd
Malvern Pa, 19355
610-296-3500
Please use discount code: NHC for the discount room rates.


We apologize for any inconveniences this may incur.


----------



## zombygurl (Jun 15, 2009)

*Zombygurls attic*

this is our third time going to this convention, and our first year our business ZOMBYGURLS ATTIC will be there. This convention is great you don't want to miss it!!!


----------

